# Have yall been watching this?



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.raptorresource.org/falcon_cams/index.html

been real cool to watch them hatch out to what they are today


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty cool LilBill, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Bill. We have lots of these sites over here. This year I put up 2 owl boxes and 1 for kestrels, I hope I get some takers!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Bill !

Life is good.

Near Monroe, Mi. we have a few. Last weekend my son and I watched a mature B.E. scarf down a sucker we speared the night before. It was rather cool. He was about 1/4 mile from us and had no idea we were watching him. Only guessin on the sex.

Eagles are huge !!!


----------

